# Tampers - Flat or curve base?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering what difference it makes using flat or curve base tampers, and which is better for the home enthusiast?

Ta

Andy


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a flat and a eurocurve and tend to use the curved one because it sits better in my hand but thats down to the handle, but thb it probably makes no difference. Coffee Hit seem to have the tastiest selection in the UK


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

After years of using a flat base, initially on my Pavoni Pro, and then on my Rocket when I first got it, I switched to a curve when I got an Espro. Got to admit I prefer the curve, as I think that it gives a better edge seal - but that's probably just down to my imagination - and at the end of the day it's all about what sits well in your hand and works for you.

I'm awaiting delivery of a personalised Reg Barber, and chose to go for the C-Ripple. This was partly based on my experience with the Espro, but endorsed by this FAQ on the RB Website:

Can you recommend the base shape?

Base shape is 100% personal preference. Although Reg will always recommend the C-Ripple or the C-Flat.

I'll probably also go for a 49mm curved base for the Pavoni in the near future.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got a curved Reg Barber but from everything I've read the base makes little difference. Some sort of curve seems to be popular at the moment though as Vintage said theoretically it should create a better seal.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wonder no more, you've just won the Coffee Forums UK tamper competition !


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations Andy


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice one. I hope you post some comments since I need to replace mine.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations Andy, well done


----------

